# First Viv (18x18x24 Exo build, pic heavy)



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

I am new to the hobby and just finished up building my first vivarium. Unfortunately I didn't get this thread up during the actual build process. 
The viv has been up and running for about a month now. It has been seeded with Springtails. I am planning on getting a group of 4 Leucs. Any thoughts on what could make the viv better are welcome. 

Here are some pics from the build. 

18x18x24 Exo Terra w/ exo foam background. 
The background is removable. All GS work was done outside of the tank. The background was covered in silicone and then coco fiber.

















Hydroton coverd in landscape fabric. A thin layer of gravel was inserted between the hydroton and glass to improve the look of the sub-layer. 









Background, substrate and wood features complete. The corner stump has a cave under it. 









Current - The plant haven't filled in yet, that's why it looks a little bare.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, great first build! I really like the look of this setup and it will only look better when you finish planting! Btw very creative with the foam background! Only thing I would add is a coco hut and maybe another plant in the open area, just for the frogs to feel more secure. Otherwise again really nice stuff!!


----------



## RubberDuckey273 (Apr 11, 2011)

LOVE this tank. I've been trying to figure out how to incorporate a natural looking hide into one of my future builds, so I might have to steal that idea if I can find the right piece of wood!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

question about the stump, how do they get behind it? and is there an easy way out?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good, but a warning the wandering jew WILL overrun your viv.


----------



## Shibumi (Feb 13, 2012)

grantska said:


>





goof901 said:


> question about the stump, how do they get behind it? and is there an easy way out?


It looks like it shows in these 2 images. They go in the front and the whole back corner is the hide. Great idea! Very natural. The only issue I see is that it's not totally enclosed in the back for the frogs privacy. Nice build, with a clever use of the background supplied. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## yadoku (May 11, 2012)

definitely one of the better background tanks out there.


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments and advice!


goof901 said:


> question about the stump, how do they get behind it? and is there an easy way out?


Shibumi described it quite well!


Shibumi said:


> It looks like it shows in these 2 images. They go in the front and the whole back corner is the hide. Great idea! Very natural. The only issue I see is that it's not totally enclosed in the back for the frogs privacy. Nice build, with a clever use of the background supplied. Thanks for posting it.


Heres a close up pic of the entrance under the stump. The stump naturally had a high spot and I just cut away a little extra to provide easy access. 








I have considered covering the outside of the stump hide with some kind of laminate. Would the frogs benefit more from a completely covered hide?
This brings me to the next topic. Are coco huts used in the hobby for reasons other than to allow easy access/egg removal? If there are enough natural hides do the frogs still benefit from a coco hut?

*dtfleming* thanks for the advice, I will definitely keep on eye on that jew. Since I only have one viv, (at least for now...) all of my attention will be directed in one place.

I think im going to wait a bit to see how the plants begin to fill in. Im a little worried I might overplanted with small/young plants. Until the happens ill add more leaf litter for the frogs.


----------



## jermajestyg (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks great, and awesome driftwood/ whatever kind of wood it is haha
One planting suggestiong though: the right side of the viv looks really dense and you have so many different plants there, I would take that larger brom out of its spot and attach it to the end root-like part of the stump extending into the center of the viv...
It keeps the broms together (the like plants look the best) and evens out the planting a little bit and lets the other plants on the right side of the stump have more room to grow!
Even if you dont think im right, just move it and sit it there to see if you like the look...
Great viv and awesome idea with the stump...I love natural hides  

-Jeremy


----------

